# Granola Crunchers



## Shiawase

Hi, I am to translate this word into Japanese.
I am translating backcountry skiing and I kind of know what it means but it is so diffult to put them into Japanese.

If someone can come up with good expression in Japanese, please respond.

Thank you!


----------



## mikun

Hi,
My longman dictionary says, granola is breakfast food made from mixed nuts, grains and seeds.　AmE
My kenkyuusha general reader dictionary says, cruncher is バリバリかむ人、電算
Granola crunchers may something like----  アメリカ生まれの穀類朝食


----------



## Ghabi

The term means along the line of "environmentalists", "green guys"; I don't know the context, but the term can be a bit negative.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I imagined that it is referring to a certain ski-technique.
I can't think how Ghabi's advice makes sense to backcountry skiing.
I (We?) would like to ask Shiawase to provide more context, and explain more what Granola Crunchers actually is in English.


----------



## Ghabi

When we say somone is a granola cruncher, we assume that he loves outdoor activities (hiking, skiing, etc), "to embrace the earth", so to speak.


----------



## Wishfull

Ghabi said:


> When we say somone is a granola cruncher, we assume that he loves outdoor activities (hiking, skiing, etc), "to embrace the earth", so to speak.



Thank you.
So is it close to 自然愛好家　野外派　アウトドア派 ?


----------



## Ghabi

Yup, something along this line, but the term can be sarcastic depending on the context.


----------



## Shiawase

Thank you for all the replies.  I am so happy.

Yes, I am translating a backcountry ski article.

It starts like this.

My name is Dave Enright and I am a self-admitted “Granola Cruncher.”

It it hard to translate into English but I think I now have an idea.

Thank you again all.


----------



## olliemae

Ghabi said:


> When we say somone is a granola cruncher, we assume that he loves outdoor activities (hiking, skiing, etc), "to embrace the earth", so to speak.



In the US, it's more of an overly health-conscious hippy type: someone who only eats organic food, who is a bit snobby about their eco lifestyle.

I've also heard it more often as a "crunchy granola" person, which I fully admit to being.


----------



## Wishfull

olliemae said:


> I've also heard it more often as a "crunchy granola" person, which I fully admit to being.



Hi.
Do you mean that "Granola crunchers" and "crunchy granola" person are different?
*What do you mean by "I fully admit to being"?*

I think you mean that "Granola crunchers" are doing a little too much, and a little snobbish, and not a few people dislike/hate them a little. 
Besides, "crunchy granola" persons are doing to the adequate level, not too much, so many people including yourself don't hate them, but admit to doing so.  Right?

Or do you mean that you prefer the word order of  "crunchy granola", to "Granola Crunchers"?
Are the definition of the two terms identical?


----------



## kuuzoku

Wishfull said:


> Hi.
> Do you mean that "Granola crunchers" and "crunchy granola" person are different?
> *What do you mean by "I fully admit to being"?*
> 
> I think you mean that "Granola crunchers" are doing a little too much, and a little snobbish, and not a few people dislike/hate them a little.
> Besides, "crunchy granola" persons are doing to the adequate level, not too much, so many people including yourself don't hate them, but admit to doing so.  Right?
> 
> Or do you mean that you prefer the word order of  "crunchy granola", to "Granola Crunchers"?
> Are the definition of the two terms identical?



Hi, I might be able to help you out on this...

This is what two definitions for them are from an urban dictionary:

Crunchy Granola - A person who is lives in a healthy, green, vegetarian way. This person often supports Greenpeace and other such environmental and anti-war groups. 

Granola cruncher - A person who is not a hippie, but into organic products and cares about the earth. They may wear birkenstocks with wool socks, mostly don't wear makeup, and are a genuinely laid back and cool group. You want tolerance? They won't go through the effort of causing drama - they'd rather be hiking.

So I would yes, they are the same. However, Olliemae hears the former definition used more frequently. 

Also, 

*"I fully admit to being"  = self proclamation 

*(Ex: I fully admit to being a student of the Japanese language. = I am a student of the Japanese language.)


----------



## Shiawase

In the end, I translated it as "eco-otaku" if you understand what is in Japanese.
Hope it was pretty close.

I maybe a bit Japanese Granola Cruncher.  No make up, Birkenstocks and I am prepared the day we have to live by the candle lights.

Thank you for all your posts, really appreciate them.


----------

